# OT: Toyota tacoma with trd or Jeep Wrangler TJ?????



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

i am torn between these 2 vehicles....i need versalitity as well as fun..i would get the ext cab tacoma with trd off road pkg. the mean lookin ones.....or a jeep wrangler which can be made into a mean lookin vehicle.....help pleaz


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Dude.....*

Jeeps are nice, and can be made nicer.

But...my '98 Tacoma TRD with the factory supercharger is more than nice.....she is an animal! IMO, you'll spend money on the Jeep product in repairs and such, I have not spent ONE dime (in eighty thousand miles...) in repairs on the Toyota.

Get the Tacoma, decide whether or not you need the blower, and go from there. You will not be disappointed.

I'd like a nice Jeep someday...as a second vehicle..................


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*some thoughts about the Tacoma*

TRD O/R package is not necessary, and you're paying primarily for the garish decals that go on the sides of the truck.

4WD is only slightly more expensive than the TRD package and gives you a hell of a lot more improvements for off-road.

4WD + TRD is a HUGE waste of money.

Those are the lessons I learned when shopping for my new Tacoma in 1998. It just turned 70k miles and has been running happily for 5.5 years. I can't say the same about ANY Jeep product, as most of the ones my friends have owned have been plagued with troubles, the least of which has been gas mileage WAAAAAY under the EPA estimate, which generally is very conservative.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*no contest.*

jeeps are totally impracticle and expensive and not really built for offroad.
buy the toyota, exspensive but good resale and it will last forever.


----------



## Ski-U-Mah (Jan 28, 2004)

*Toyota.*



The Dude said:


> i am torn between these 2 vehicles....i need versalitity as well as fun..i would get the ext cab tacoma with trd off road pkg. the mean lookin ones.....or a jeep wrangler which can be made into a mean lookin vehicle.....help pleaz


I've never owned a Tacoma, so I won't comment on it specifically. But I'll cast a vote for the Tacoma. I own a 4Runner and am quite happy. Tough as nails, reliable and can really handle the serious off-road stuff.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

The Toyota hands down...

I have a extra cab 4x4 V6 Toyota pickup and it can do it all, the bed is great for bikes.


----------



## warmseth (Jan 12, 2004)

well i guess i'll be the odd man and say...TOYOTA!  the resale is one of the best of any car made, and there is a reason for that. they are great trucks


----------



## FuelFan90 (Dec 23, 2003)

i'll be the first to vote for the tj. i've known quite a few people that have had them for over 100,000 miles and had no problem. i owned an '88 yj and also had zero problems even with the amc designed six and constant mudding/thrashing. i put over 100k on that jeep until i sold it for $1000 more than i paid for it. wranglers actually hold their value pretty well, especially if you sell in the summer. i actually looked at a few toyota pickup trucks and found a better deal on the jeep. as far as jeep's not being made for off road, that's pretty ridiculous. ask anyone into four wheelin and they'll usually say solid axle over ifs any day. jeeps have really gotten better the past few years with the redesigns.


----------



## DudeOnABike (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't have an opinion here, but I'm curious as to how you narrowed your search down to these two vehicles? Nothing wrong with either car, but it seems odd since they are in completely different fields. One is a a pickup truck and the other is the sports car of the SUV world. These two become the finalists? Seems like you would come to two trucks or two small suv's. I'm not criticizing, just confused/curious.

Have fun with the new wheels. and I'd like to have a jeep if that means anything to ya.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*Rubicon*



FuelFan90 said:


> as far as jeep's not being made for off road, that's pretty ridiculous. ask anyone into four wheelin and they'll usually say solid axle over ifs any day. jeeps have really gotten better the past few years with the redesigns.


The Rubicon jeep is pretty hardcore,The best jeep ever to come off the assembly line.


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

Jeep not meant for offroad? What are you on? Nothing beats it. (I'm speaking of the Wrangler)


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*Jeep video*

nothing beats a wrangler like Moab
http://www.vintageoffroad.com/videos/hellsroll2.mpeg


----------



## Kevin_O (Jan 12, 2004)

The Dude said:


> i am torn between these 2 vehicles....i need versalitity as well as fun..i would get the ext cab tacoma with trd off road pkg. the mean lookin ones.....or a jeep wrangler which can be made into a mean lookin vehicle.....help pleaz


Dude,
Taco's are definitely versatile and pretty fun. Lots of mods you can do to the V6 engine. Get the 4x4 w/ locking diff. I'd go TRD from factory to keep it simple although you can add that stuff aftermarket for cheaper if you like to do mods and stuff.

For pure fun and offroad its the jeep hands down. Not the most versatile vehicle, but has the "IT" factor and the best choice if offroading is a high priority.

All in all I'd go for the taco.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

*I vote Toyota*

I can't even imagine Home Depot runs without my truck or hauling tools and people for trail maintenace or loading up camp gear, bikes and weeks worth of fire wood in a jeep wrangler... I have the 4dr TRD Prerunner. I use it almost every week in the Georgia Mtns on unimproved fire roads and old logging roads; with the locking differential and a set of agressive all terrain tires I've rarely wished for 4wd.

As you can see, the Tacoma is very popular around here...and for good reason!


----------



## gobike (Jan 30, 2004)

If you've narrowed it down to these cars, it's really a no brainer. The Toyota is a much superior vehicle in all aspects (performance, warranty, resale, dependability, etc...). I have owned a 4 cylinder 87 4x4 Toyota (180k miles on it w/ all original parts) before some airhead ran a stop sign and totalled it. I then graduated to a 95 6 cyl Tacoma 4x4 and had 134k on all original parts it when my wife decided to get pregnant and I needed more room. That sold for $12k. I then bought a 2001 Tundra. My transmission crapped out w/ 15k miles on it, but Toyota replaced it, (obviously free of charge) and hooked me up w/ a Sequoia while it was being fixed. I now have 70k on it and nothing wrong to report. I challenge you to find any review out there that says that the Jeep is a better vehicle...


----------



## Locust (Jan 16, 2004)

*wait a couple months*

I own a 2000 Jeep TJ and haven't had one problem with it, but it is not a practical vehicle
especially when compared to the Tacoma. I would already own a Tacoma if you could take the top off, but that's not gonna happen anytime soon. I luv my Jeep but the problem is that you can either have passengers or stuff but not both. bike stuff is the worst cause it takes up so much room.If you wait a couple months they're bringing out a new one called the Jeep Unlimited which is gonna be 12" or 15" longer, quieter and have a better towing capacity. It's supposed to be a mid year model. check it out on their site jeep.com or something.


----------



## MrXC (Jan 14, 2004)

*Depends on your daily needs*

How much do you drive? When I bought my Wranger few years ago I was looking at it or an extended cab pick-up w/ 4 wheel drive too. Since I don't drive to work, fun won out over practicality. There are days I regret it, but others that I definitely don't.

As a bunch of people have already pointed out the Wrangler is a very impractical vehicle but a hell of a lot of fun. Long drives in winter can be down right painful, its loud, fuel efficiency blows and the 4cyl model lacks power at highway speeds. That said, there is nothing better than driving through rough back country roads on the way to a ride or camping trip with the top down and the stereo blasting.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 4, 2004)

*Not really a choice!*

I worked in college as a mechanic and i bought a tacoma (4X4, ext, v6) i kept it until it had 80k on it (sold and got a 4Runner) and i had zero problems. all i did was change the oil (used synthetic -- recomend Amsoil) and the aire filter (k&n) and i got better gas mileage at 80k than i did when i bought it. I used this truck and beat this truck and still nothing wrong.

Jeeps are loaded with problems in general, a friend of mine was a jeep guy through and through, as he and his other friends gave me grief for owning a toyota. of course they were the one's in the shop at least once a month. Other people i know have gone against my advice and bought newer jeeps lately and have had a list of problems and recalls. there is a reason that jeep offers so many incentives to buy -- they are hard to sell otherwise! 

Bottom line is you can't beat Toyota for reliability, resale, value, and all around versatility and durability.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Taco Taco..*



The Dude said:


> i am torn between these 2 vehicles....i need versalitity as well as fun..i would get the ext cab tacoma with trd off road pkg. the mean lookin ones.....or a jeep wrangler which can be made into a mean lookin vehicle.....help pleaz


The 2WD TRD Is a nice truck. Bilstein suspension, increased wheel travel & ground clearance and electronic rear dif locker. Itst he closest you can come to owning a 4X without the added weight and expense.

Ive owned 3 Jeeps in the past. They were good vehicles but they arent up to par with toyotas.


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

*kind of dependson what you want to do*



The Dude said:


> i am torn between these 2 vehicles....i need versalitity as well as fun..i would get the ext cab tacoma with trd off road pkg. the mean lookin ones.....or a jeep wrangler which can be made into a mean lookin vehicle.....help pleaz


with the vehicle.

I have a '96 Taco with 118,000 miles and can't say enough about how reliable it's been. I had to swap out my front struts at about 80k since they were leaking but I put in better, aftermarket struts for about the same price. Other than that, no problems at all.

sounds like you basically have to decide between a truck and a small SUV. I've driven a truck for 14 years and can never see myself not owning one. They're just too darn convenient. I always chuckle when I see the poor bastids at Home Depot or other stores trying to cram a large item into their car or SUV when all I have to do is throw it in the bed and drive away. I see some people and as kids they just never got the fact that square peg does not go into round hole! ;-)

The Jeep Rubicon may actually be a better vehicle out of the box for off road capability but with a few minor mods to a 4WD Taco you can greatly increase the off road worthiness of it. the Rubicon is solid front axle which is better for the trail over IFS but if you aren't going to do serious off roading then it's not going to really matter.

if you do get the Taco, I personally wouldn't get the TuRD (sorry, that's just the first thing I think of when I see the emblem, and not becuase it sucks, just what pops into my head) package simply because you can add the parts for less money. The front struts and rear shocks can easily be purchased aftermarket and the aftermarket options are far superior. Sway-a-way front coil over shocks are far better than the TRD option and you have the ability to adjust the life they provide from 0 to 3.5 inches (2 inch max if you run Autiomatic Disconnecting Differentials in the front though or else you'll rip up your CV joints). Put some quality shocks on the rear and add a leaf to the spring pack or put on new shackles to level the lift out and you're golden. Then, just throw in an ARB rear locker and you've got a better TRD package minus the obnoxious stickers for far less money.

The Prerunner is, IMHO a waste of money. It's for people who want their truck to look like a 4WD but will never actually drive it on dirt.

So, my vote is for the Taco but I'm definately biased.

Check out http://www.ttora.com for more unbiased opinions and to see what some people have done to their trucks by way of mods.

YR


----------



## JoeAS-R (Jan 6, 2004)

*Go with the Toyota*

If it weren't for my little girls wanting some trunk space, I would still have my '01 - 4-door TRD.

The re-sale on this truck was incredible. Even with 50,000 miles, bent rear bumper and some dings. The truck was paid off when I traded her in and the dealership gave me almost $15,000 for her.

Hauling bikes was easy back-in-the-day. Can't wait to purchase my new Yakima roof rack.

Good luck with your choice.

Joe


----------



## SSwoody (Jan 3, 2004)

The Dude said:


> i am torn between these 2 vehicles....i need versalitity as well as fun..i would get the ext cab tacoma with trd off road pkg. the mean lookin ones.....or a jeep wrangler which can be made into a mean lookin vehicle.....help pleaz


I've owned both. I now have a 03 Tacoma Double Cab and I can't believe I didn't own one sooner. I too was torn between the two vehicles but the versatility of having a vehicle with more interior plus a bed won out over the Rubicon. I don't regret it one single bit. (well, maybe during summer when I could take the top off.....chicks dig that  ). I suggest test driving and honestly asking yourself what the vehicle is going to be used for and you should come up with the best answer for you.

If you are a home owner.........I suggest the Toyota. Jeeps don't do well at Home Depot.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I think people are going a little overboard about the reliabilty of Jeeps. I have a 1995 Cherokee with 146k miles. I've had to replace lots of wear and tear items like brakes, belts, filters, etc. However, I've only had two premature failures that whole time: the water pump and the catalytic convertor. The water pump started making noise about a month before I replaced it, so I was in no danger of being stranded. The part was about $40 and the install was easy. The cat was still getting me past emissions, but it was making rattling noises, so I replaced it with a $100 aftermarket cat just because it was bugging me. That's it. I'm even still on the original clutch! Not bad for 145k! I wouldn't let $140 in minor repair make my vehicle choice. (The Cherokee uses the same engine and much of the same running gear as the Wrangler). The reliability of Japanese vehicles is good, but a little overrated. I've had more problems with my 98 Accord with 110k than I've had with my Jeep.

Also, the Wrangler will be better off road since it has a much shorter wheelbase, a solid front axle, and better approach, departure, and breakover angles. Wranglers also have AWESOME resale value- probably the best of any American (I guess German now) car.

That said, the Wrangler will be a more sparten and less practical vehicle than the Tacoma. The Toyota will probably be a bit more reliable, more versatile, and easier to live with day to day. The Wrangler will be more of a specialized, cool, fun toy.


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

*So you agree then...*



@dam said:


> I The Toyota will probably be a bit more reliable, more versatile, .


spoken from a long time Jeep owner.

gotta love it.


----------



## rob (Jan 14, 2004)

Welllll...I've owned my Jeep Wrangler Rio Grande (4 cyl) since 96 and I'm looking at getting a Tacoma Crew Cab now, and keep the Jeep as a 2nd vehicle. As a daily ride it is really starting to wear thin on me; loud, bad gas mileage, noisy, no uphill power (with oversized tires & w/o changing gears), breezy, did I mention loud and noisy. Gotta crank the stereo WAY up. 

As far as reliability, it's been pretty good for what I've put it through. I've replaced my catalytic converter and needed to rebuild the engine at 90K miles, but that was mostly my fault for not changing or checking the oil, so I threw a rod when a piston stuck. I've got over a 130K miles now and still running strong. It definitely is tight for space when packing for a trip and is only good for 2 people with gear, which is fine when I take off for a biking trip. With the family we take my wife's vehicle.

All said and done, I love the Jeep, but really want a smoother, quieter ride for the daily commute. Whatever you decide, look past the excitement of a new vehicle and think down the "road" a few months with what your needs actually are, go from there. Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*I think the tacoma will win...*

does the stock rear locker only come with the TuRD package? (i actually have been calling it that for awhile  ) but the reliability and versatility down the road are huge concerns of mine and the tacoma seems like it might provide both


----------



## jdcamb (Dec 27, 2003)

I like my Tacoma a lot. Makes an excellent bike hauler. I owned a Jeep before I bought the Tacoma and loved it. But the Tacoma is much more reliable and easier to maintain then the Jeep. Handles better offroad too.....jdcamb


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

KgB said:


> spoken from a long time Jeep owner.
> 
> gotta love it.


Yeah....with the Toyota, if I were lucky, I might have saved that $140 in unplanned repairs by purchasing a vehicle that was more expensive to begin with  . Also, when the Toyota does finally break, it'll probably be more expenisve to fix

Hope I don't lose sleep over that tonight.

I have owned Chevy, Ford, Toyota, Jeep, Honda, and Saab. That Saab was terrible, although it was old, the Ford sucked for being so new, and the rest have been about equally reliable. As long as you take care of them, most modern cars will be reliable.


----------



## Yeti_Rider (Dec 26, 2003)

*It comes with the TRD*



The Dude said:


> does the stock rear locker only come with the TuRD package? (i actually have been calling it that for awhile  ) but the reliability and versatility down the road are huge concerns of mine and the tacoma seems like it might provide both


package but it may be available as a stand alone option. I'm not sure.

the problem with the electric locker is that you have to rewire it so that it locks out in 4-Hi. From the factory, you cannot engage the locker if you're in 4-Hi, only 4-Lo. seems kind of silly since the locker is also available on the Pre-Runner which has only 2-Hi!

it's an easy rewire and a common one among TRD owners. A buddy even said the dealership where he bought his offered to do it for him before he took it home.

YR


----------



## ALGUIEN1 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Tacoma vrs Wrangler*

Having owned both cars and some others in between. I would say go with Tacomas. Even the most basic 4x4 Tacoma are by far better vehicles than a Wrangler would be......

Besides if you are thinking of getting a Wrangler you might as well look into getting a Toyota FJ40 (The reel McKoy). I relative of mine got a Jeep, yeah it still runs having replaced the clutch twice. Rust on the side wall and the tub driver side. Water sips in through the hood and once you get the hard top off IT, will never sit right when you put it back up for the rainy days.    The ride it self is like riding a bull right outta hell since the wheel base is so short. Get a jeep if you are going to do some 4x4 where space is tight. 
I own a FJ60 and a subaru wrx. 
I would never get a Jeep.
Good luck to ya.


----------



## Kevin_O (Jan 12, 2004)

The Dude said:


> does the stock rear locker only come with the TuRD package? (i actually have been calling it that for awhile  ) but the reliability and versatility down the road are huge concerns of mine and the tacoma seems like it might provide both


I THINK I've seen a few that have the locker w/o the turd. I'd say start surfing toyota.com for that level of detail. Also, I was pretty serious about the Taco but ended up with a full size. tacoma territory is your friend. There are a couple of other offroad websites but I can't think of them. One run by yoda?

ttora.com guys know their stuff, but they are pretty serious off-roaders, so take it with a grain of salt. They will recommend you bail on turd and do a custom lift with aftermarket parts.

Enjoy the taco.


----------



## East Coast Roast (Feb 18, 2004)

If you need a little more room than the Wrangler will allow you could look at the new Wrangler Unlimited, it is a longer wheelbase Wrangler that is going to be released soon.










Or you could really go nuts and get a TJ pick-up and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*The jeep pickup looks like the old gladiators but smaller........*

those are cool but those would be way outa the price range.
i am lookin for hopefully under 15.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jan 14, 2004)

*One less whiney Jeep owner*

By all means, buy the Taco. It takes a certain type of person to own a Jeep and you should know already if you're that type of person. There are always a plethora of year-old used TJ's on the market from people who think they want one only to find out otherwise. A Jeep (Wrangler) owner doesn't buy one to be practical. They're impractical vehicles that are really fun to drive. It can haul two people, all their gear and their bikes. It's got good power and would beat the Taco offroad and the Rubicon version would make the Toy look, well, like a Toy.

I also take offense to anyone that overgeneralizes the reliability of the Toy vs TJ. My 98 TJ has had zero, yes zero, problems since I bought it. When you factor in the 10 or so times a year that I take it rockcrawling, that's a very good reliablity factor in my book.


----------



## gstahl (Dec 20, 2003)

*My Taco*

I own a Taco and love it. Well, it is a bit small for more than two people, but it does haul the goods. It is a 98 4WD Limited and has about 80K on it. No problems other than routine maintenance. I have upgraded it over the years with Rancho shocks, spray in bed liner, Hella fog and driving lights, Alpine/RF stereo (with iPod input), K&N Filtercharger, GPS, pre-runner bars front and rear, etc. Works awesomely as a bike hauler and the go anywhere vehicle that has been across the country 3 times and to Moab a couple.

Here it is on the way back from Moab with my (old) Fuel and my friends Adept...










Geoff


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

I got a silver '03 Tacoma decked out. XtraCab 4WD SR5 V6 TRD Auto. It's SWWEEEET!!! My only complaint is the road noise. I want to completely gut the interior and add sound deading everywhere. After that it will be perfect.

I will have to disagree with gonzo on the TRD. You get the Bilstein shocks, bigger tires, and rear diff locker, all for $1600 retail. Even if you don't use the off road features, the bigger tires look better and the TRD package adds a good chunk to your resale value. I like the stickers too. 

As far as the Jeeps go, I'll tell you the same thing I told my little brother. Jeeps are fun but completely impractical. Best idea is to talk one of your buddies into buying one.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

*lucky you*

My fiance' had a different experience with her 97 Wrangler. At 60k miles and NEVER any serious off-road action the auto-transmission needed replaced. After some poor treatment from the dealer (oh you're just a girl, how would you know if your car doesn't work right) Jeep finally agreed to put in a new tranny and "only" charged her for labor.

Other than that it was fun for sight-seeing with the top down but completely impractical and uncomfortable for someone like myself with long legs to sit in for any amount of time. I was really happy when she bought her VW since we now have a comfy car for long trips and my Pathfinder for when we need clearance and 4wd. Not that I'm knockin' Jeeps but like someone else here said, it takes a special person or set of circumstances to justify a Jeep as a daily driver.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

*Jeep Shmeep*

I'd go with the Tacoma - o wait - already did. Jeeps are OK but if you want a fun one, get an old 76 and restore it


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

*Thanx for the help guys....*

..........


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

*Toyota All The Way!*

Over the past 4 years, I have had a 1999 Jeep Cherokee Sport, 2001 Cherokee Limited, and a 2003 Jeep Liberty Sport. They were company cars and I put an average of 35,000 miles a year. First, the Cherokee series were CRAP! I am glad they were company cars because they were in the shop (both of them) once every three months. Nothing big like engine and tranny, but electrical stuff. Yeah, I guess if I were a Ranger at a national park or a lifegaurd, maybe I would own a jeep. Also, these little one of my jeep ran 200,000 miles are nice, but not the norm. Compare recalls, resale value, JD Power, I have never seen a jeep even come close to being in the top ten in reliability.

As for gas, forget about it. You better get a second job. The Jeep Wranglers gas mileage is worse than a Liberty's. I hate saying things like this about an American Icon. But, a least for me and almost everyone I know, it holds true. I recently bought my wife a Honda 04 CRV EX AWD and that is damn fine vehicle. Sure, a jeep can take it in "real off-road." But, do most people, and I mean most really drive off-road? Nope, And when I I get to the point where the CRV can't hack it, it is usually at the trail head before we pull out the bikes. And, this thing is amazing. We pull 22 miles in the city and 27 to 28 / auto tranny and AWD. Most SUVs can't even get above 20 mi./gal in the highway.

So, I would definitely spring for the Toyota!


----------



## Scots (Jun 18, 2007)

I won't comment on Jeep vs Toyota or any other vehicle. But here's what I think of Jeeps.

I've had many various 4x4 trucks over the years, they all worked great did what I needed them to do, took them all out 4 wheelin and never had any issues with any of them.

Then I got a 4x4 Jeep Wrangler:
It's small, I can't carry as much stuff, it's noisy, the plastic windows are scratched up from 4Wheelin and it can't handle high speeds on the freeway well. The tires are noisy, it sucks down more gas, it smells like sweat and dirt and it hasn't been washed in two years. I had to add a metal tailgate trunk just so I could lock up my valuables. I had to get a roof rack to carry most of my outdoor stuff... canoe, bike, luggage. I'm getting a swing away tire carrier so I can carry my bike on the back too.

But when I drive my Jeep, doors off, foot kicked out, wind in my face, top down, sun beaming down on me, my dog hanging his tongue out the side sopping wet from swimming at the lake, my wife's hair whipping around... looking sexy, *I think this is the life!*

For me, *Driving a Jeep is like "Having Fun to go Have More Fun!* And I've never gotten that from any Truck I've ever had. And I wouldn't trade my Jeep for anything and if I had to chose between a Jeep and anything else no matter what it was... I'd take my Jeep every time!

So my vote is most definitely for a Jeep! Because it's part of my life style, part of my outdoor equipment... not just a vehicle.

Plus my Wife loves it too!


----------



## 01tj (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a 2001 Jeep Wrangler SE that I bought new in January of 01. I ordered it with only a few options but have dumped a ton of money into it. It has been unbelievably problem free which is hard to believe because I have beat it to death. The mods I can think of off the top of my head are 4.88 gears, front and rear lockers, OME lift, body armor, winch, rear tire carrier/bumper, herculiner coated interior and the list goes on. Honestly nothing beats a Jeep on our tight WV trails. With that being said, if I were buying a truck it would be a Toyota. I had a 92 Toyota pickup prior to my Jeep and loved that truck also.


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

do it


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

This thread was more than 5 years old, I am pretty sure the OP made up his mind, and probably sold either the Toyota or the Jeep by now lol


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

spazzy said:


> This thread was more than 5 years old, I am pretty sure the OP made up his mind, and probably sold either the Toyota or the Jeep by now lol


served. nice call.


----------

